# Rihanna - nude, caught changing bikinis in Barbados 12/22/12 (x25)



## Kurama (27 Dez. 2012)




----------



## quake (28 Dez. 2012)

haha wie geil


----------



## Knuff (28 Dez. 2012)

Wahnsinn.... Paparazzzi sind so dermaßene Schweine.


----------



## slipslide2000 (28 Dez. 2012)

Sieht super aus die Gute, hat man ja schon immer geahnt.
Vielen Dank für den Bilderspender.


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2012)

hammer geil :drip:


----------



## wolo1971 (28 Dez. 2012)

sie wirkt alt und müde, trotzdem danke


----------



## otwist (28 Dez. 2012)

naja sieht schon sehr gestellt aus


----------



## celbri (28 Dez. 2012)

she obviously knew the camera's were there and did it on purpose, just more free publicity. But hey i'm not complaining! i wish more celebs were as open with showing off their bodies as she is..


----------



## record1900 (28 Dez. 2012)

Absolut geil.... aber ich sage, das war gewollt... aber trotzdem klasse:thumbup::thx:


----------



## stuftuf (28 Dez. 2012)

sie ist eben eine echt geile Frau!

supi!!!!!


----------



## Kevin2011 (28 Dez. 2012)

Bin ich wohl nicht alleine mit der Meinung das es gestellt ist. Naja mich soll's nicht stören


----------



## armin (28 Dez. 2012)

erwischt :thx:


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2012)

Mir gefallen die Pics, ob gestellt oder nicht. Egal. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Syrus (28 Dez. 2012)

frank63 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Pics, ob gestellt oder nicht. Egal. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall.



genau so ist es.In Hq wär natürlich noch toller


----------



## mattis10 (28 Dez. 2012)

Respekt!!!!!


----------



## Smart77 (28 Dez. 2012)

Hamma Danke


----------



## willis (28 Dez. 2012)

Wenn sie schon solche Pic`s arangiert, dann hätte sie auch für ne vernünftige Quali sorgen können 

Ich find`s einfach nur _*GEIL*_ :thumbup: 


:thx:


----------



## Bombastic66 (28 Dez. 2012)

dieses Girl ist mein absoluter Traum,
Hammer Body und eine noch bessere Stimme!
Ein absoluter Blickfang, seid Jahren schon!:thumbup:


----------



## gaddaf (28 Dez. 2012)

Klasse - danke fürs fotografieren und posten!


----------



## xforlife (28 Dez. 2012)

Gestellt vielleicht nicht, aber sie hat wohl bewusst weiter gemacht, als sie die Paparazzi entdeckt hat...


----------



## Lone*Star (28 Dez. 2012)

Sie hätte evtl. doch lieber die Fenster schließen sollen 

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Knobi1062 (28 Dez. 2012)

Nicht schlecht. Echt heiß Rihanna. :thx:

Auch wenn sie wusste dass sie fotografiert wird.

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## ewu50 (28 Dez. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## Vidarr (28 Dez. 2012)

:thx: für Rihanna


----------



## kinklar (28 Dez. 2012)

egal ob gestellt oder nicht ...
Hammer Po hammer brüste


----------



## medamana (28 Dez. 2012)

Wenn das nicht mal so gewollt ist!


----------



## savvas (28 Dez. 2012)

Absicht oder nicht absicht, ist doch ganz egal. Vielen Dank.


----------



## spider70 (28 Dez. 2012)

Top!!!!!
:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Bennson (28 Dez. 2012)

Mann o Mann...sehr gut der Post


----------



## Sachse (28 Dez. 2012)

nu ja, man kennt ihre Vorzüge ja schon, aber schön ge- und/oder bestellte Bilder 

welche Frau zieht sich vor offenen Fenster um, wenn schon seit Tagen die Paps auf der Lauer liegen?


----------



## nick1212 (28 Dez. 2012)

darauf hab ich lange gewartet


----------



## Josef84 (28 Dez. 2012)

Der Body ist ja unumstritten top,
jedoch immer dieser gesichtsausdruck
"Ich bin so cool hinter mir schneit es" turnt eher ab.

Danke für die "schnappschüsse"


----------



## echyves (28 Dez. 2012)

lecker body hat sie


----------



## xchrisx (28 Dez. 2012)

ausgezeichnet!


----------



## ChamBot (28 Dez. 2012)

Zu viel gekifft


----------



## mario85 (29 Dez. 2012)

Paparazzi sei dank


----------



## romario25 (29 Dez. 2012)

super !!! Ihre Figur macht echt was her.


----------



## weisser (29 Dez. 2012)

:thx::thx: Sehr schöne Präsentation, die Frau ist einfach klasse


----------



## General (29 Dez. 2012)

Das wollen wir sehen


----------



## nixblicker (29 Dez. 2012)

sehr sehr geil, danke


----------



## balu1982 (29 Dez. 2012)

ob gestellt oder nicht ist mir egal.
hauptsache man sieht sie endlich mal topless.

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Snooby Snoop (29 Dez. 2012)

Durchschaubar ... damit kurbelt man gleich noch etwas den Verkauf des neuen Album an.... mir soll's egal sein, trotzdem nette Fotos
:thumbup:


----------



## lvm78 (29 Dez. 2012)

sehr schöne Aussichten!


----------



## panixxx (29 Dez. 2012)

Good pictures ... Thank You.


----------



## cba321 (29 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank !


----------



## Chiko84 (29 Dez. 2012)

Oh Mann vielen Dank B)


----------



## dennisbee (30 Dez. 2012)

Ihr schien das zu gefallen...


----------



## saelencir (30 Dez. 2012)

danke für die bilder


----------



## lgflatron (30 Dez. 2012)

einfach der Hammer!


----------



## Carlos8 (30 Dez. 2012)

Hammer Körper


----------



## fischmauz (30 Dez. 2012)

dankeee echt hot


----------



## hansil1985 (30 Dez. 2012)

Geile Sau


----------



## CHS (30 Dez. 2012)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## bluebravo (30 Dez. 2012)

schade das die qualli nich besser ist... trotzdem danke. sieht gut und gestellt aus


----------



## Bamba123 (30 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank. einfach super


----------



## Kreeft (30 Dez. 2012)

hammer bilder aber sie kuckt immer so oft zu der kamera


----------



## lolo85 (30 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## iceman66 (30 Dez. 2012)

:thx: :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Troy999 (30 Dez. 2012)

Nice Body


----------



## Low Ryder (30 Dez. 2012)

Geil. Danke


----------



## siN (30 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die uncensored Version.


----------



## Dietermanfred (30 Dez. 2012)

das ging ja schnell! =)


----------



## supertoudy (30 Dez. 2012)

:thx:

Ein toller Anblick! :thumbup:


----------



## gaskiste (30 Dez. 2012)

Kein schlechtes Gewissen beim Betrachten. Offensichtlich wusste sie, dass sie beobachtet wird...


----------



## cheers (30 Dez. 2012)

schööööön!


----------



## lucky33 (30 Dez. 2012)

schöne Fotos, hoffentlich ein Testlauf für das Hasenheft
Danke!


----------



## wrl (30 Dez. 2012)

die Frau ist einfach der Hammer danke


----------



## zebra (31 Dez. 2012)

ob gewollt oder nicht. rihanna ist und bleibt optisch ein leckerbissen,


----------



## Nogood (31 Dez. 2012)

Die ist mal überhaupt nicht schüchtern


----------



## morrisp (31 Dez. 2012)

fach unglaublich sexy!!! Danke!!!


----------



## theking84 (31 Dez. 2012)

Wow, tolle Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Talisker (31 Dez. 2012)

SO muss ein Jahr enden :thx:


----------



## Silk1977 (1 Jan. 2013)

Danke schön für die uncensored Version.


----------



## ichselbst (1 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder Kurama!


----------



## heltinum (1 Jan. 2013)

Besten Dank.


----------



## paolo111 (1 Jan. 2013)

sehr schöne brüste hat sie


----------



## rosi46 (1 Jan. 2013)

total Geil:thx:


----------



## pleco (2 Jan. 2013)

hammer thx


----------



## stonewall (2 Jan. 2013)

Wahnsinnsbilder

Danke !!!!


----------



## Darknizz (2 Jan. 2013)

Sehr nice. Danke!


----------



## Shakirinho (2 Jan. 2013)

In die Wohnung/Zimmer anderer zu knipsen finde ich einfach nur scheisse. Auch wenn es dann ne nackte Rihanna zu sehen gibt. Das ist doch bestimmt verboten, oder?


----------



## kaka1988 (2 Jan. 2013)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Sehr süß die kleine


----------



## Runzel (2 Jan. 2013)

Ob gestellt oder nicht, ein netter Anblick ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## scrabby (3 Jan. 2013)

vielen dank für die schicken pics


----------



## SG_Ich (3 Jan. 2013)

Auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken.


----------



## rainspy (4 Jan. 2013)

wo ist die Kamera, wo ist die Kamera???


----------



## abkoemling (6 Jan. 2013)

das beste überhaupt


----------



## romanderl (7 Jan. 2013)

thank you for hot rihanna!!


----------



## pokkebabe (7 Jan. 2013)

privatsphäre!!! danke


----------



## Pichichi (7 Jan. 2013)

danke schön! the best photos i've seen for a long time


----------



## snoopa (7 Jan. 2013)

endlich mal wieder was neues


----------



## Kiba (7 Jan. 2013)

Kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## schorsch_gülcan (7 Jan. 2013)

is ja der oberhammer, danke für die kleine süße maus


----------



## Carix (7 Jan. 2013)

sehr schön, für die bilder !


----------



## newstyle (7 Jan. 2013)

leckerrrrrrrr


----------



## LarryLoops (7 Jan. 2013)

Bitte einmal fotografieren, damit ich mich später aufregen darf


----------



## Geldsammler (11 Jan. 2013)

das ist ein Grund zum Feiern


----------



## Creepybastard (11 Jan. 2013)

gut das wir sie haben die paparazzi ^^


----------



## misterright76 (11 Jan. 2013)

Super, danke :thumbup:


----------



## nogag (10 Okt. 2013)

das hat sie aber absichtlich gemacht!


----------



## chromos (27 Okt. 2013)

die wusste was abgeht


----------



## womansportsfan (27 Okt. 2013)

und sie weiss genau das da paparazzi lauern


----------



## nobodyfucksharder (27 Jan. 2015)

Erst ausziehen und dann nen joint anmachen


----------



## TTranslator (28 Jan. 2015)

otwist schrieb:


> naja sieht schon sehr gestellt aus



Meine ich auch, auf einigen Bildern "po"st sie doch sehr Richtung Kamera.
Aber: Man bleibt im Gespräch 

:thx:


----------



## MaxPower6 (28 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chini72 (28 Jan. 2015)

:thx: für sexy RIHANNA!!


----------



## Lecker (4 Juni 2015)

Was ist das bitte für ne Kamera...DANKE!


----------



## FreshPrince (9 Aug. 2015)

So eine Sexy Frau warum sie noch nicht im Playboy war???


----------



## Maplatini (16 Aug. 2015)

danke super frau


----------



## splicetee (14 Sep. 2018)

Danke für den upload! :thx:


----------



## Paul1000 (16 Sep. 2018)

Wahnsinn diese Bilder


----------

